# Mosconi Amas-2



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Have a question for anyone who is using the Amas-2 in a tablet install. How does the SQ compare to say using the Pure I20. I have tried using the Pure I20 which sounds great but wont charge my IPad.I have also used the Apple digital A/V adapter to a HDMI audio extractor which also sounds great and charges the IPad but you lose video. So the question is how does the Amas-2 compare to the other two as it would allow charging and video but how is the SQ on Bluetooth.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Works great!


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

papasin said:


> Works great!


Have you tried one and would you say it sounds as good as using the other two ways of connecting the IPad.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Have you tried one and would you say it sounds as good as using the other two ways of connecting the IPad.




Yes, been using one for about 4 months.














Like I said, works great!


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

And you are correct Sir. Picked one up and installed it. Thanks


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you had any issues now that you have had it a little while? We have a Pure i20 and it won't pass the digital signal with an iPhone 6.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I have had some problems with it and am in the process of getting it replaced. It would not pair with my iPad or iPhone


----------



## Tom Westling (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks much for providing us an update. Keep us posted on how the new one works out.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I have a question about the AMAS-2 as an external product. 

I know that it can operate with any Mosconi product since it can be used with an external power source. 

Just to make sure - It also means that it can work with any other DSP that has Optic input right? such as a Bit One for example 

The other thing that confuses me is that the specification sheet of the AMAS2 the voltage range is 1.8 to 3.6 volts but they do not specify which type of power supplier should be used. 

And at their manual it simply shows RED to Batt 12V+, Blue to the remote and Black GND

So I suspect that I can actually connect it directly to a 12V source (and a remote relay) to operate it, is that right or am I also wrong? 

Thanks!

Eddie

P.S - The pure I 20 is no longer manufactured and it won't sync with new types of iPads or iPhones and is limited to older versions of OS, I am not sure exactly which ones but I happen to know this as a fact. I've seen people using Apple TV instead but for what I know each time it is turned on again you have to manually set it up again to work. 

So the Mosconi AMAS is a good solution the other one available is iBox by focal but there is not Optical output to it, instead there is SPDIF coax for digital and RCA for analog. costs about 400USD.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

QUOTE=eddieg;4242314]Hello everyone, 

I have a question about the AMAS-2 as an external product. 

I know that it can operate with any Mosconi product since it can be used with an external power source. 

Just to make sure - It also means that it can work with any other DSP that has Optic input right? such as a Bit One for example

Yes you can use it with any processor that has optical input 

The other thing that confuses me is that the specification sheet of the AMAS2 the voltage range is 1.8 to 3.6 volts but they do not specify which type of power supplier should be used. 

It runs on 12 volts DC and needs no Power supply

And at their manual it simply shows RED to Batt 12V+, Blue to the remote and Black GND

Yes that is correct

So I suspect that I can actually connect it directly to a 12V source (and a remote relay) to operate it, is that right or am I also wrong? 
No need for a relay just use your remote turn on from HU

Thanks!

Eddie

P.S - The pure I 20 is no longer manufactured and it won't sync with new types of iPads or iPhones and is limited to older versions of OS, I am not sure exactly which ones but I happen to know this as a fact. I've seen people using Apple TV instead but for what I know each time it is turned on again you have to manually set it up again to work. 

So the Mosconi AMAS is a good solution the other one available is iBox by focal but there is not Optical output to it, instead there is SPDIF coax for digital and RCA for analog. costs about 400USD.[/QUOTE]


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hammer, 

Thanks for the response! One AMAS 2 is on the way!


----------

